# Anybody know about this wagon...



## Crazybikelady (Jun 21, 2014)

It's very heavy; hard rubber wheels


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 21, 2014)

*wagon*

it looks to be a 1932 or 1933 fro the book riding toys


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 21, 2014)

bobsbikes said:


> it looks to be a 1932 or 1933 fro the book riding toys




Thanks for that, Bob!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2014)

*Cool wagon Marie....*

What are your plans for it?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> What are your plans for it?




Hard to say... Still drives like a dream! Not sure if I should leave her as is, or resto


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 23, 2014)

Olympic appears to be the brand name. They also made tricycles. This wagon sold for less than $4 brand new!

Dave


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 24, 2014)

*Lol*



ridingtoy said:


> Olympic appears to be the brand name. They also made tricycles. This wagon sold for less than $4 brand new!
> 
> Dave




That's awesome! The quality is amazing!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

I bet a dip in Oxcalic(sp) acid would really make that pop!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I bet a dip in Oxcalic(sp) acid would really make that pop!




That's what I was thinkin, bri. I'll have to make a new batch in my troll cauldron


----------

